

Should games like The Sims be banned? - amichail

These games glorify household work and can have a damaging effect on players as a result (e.g. wrt to career ambition).<p>In fact, one could argue that they are worse than violent games.
======
jcl
I don't buy the argument. You'd need to show not only that fake mopping-a-
dirty-floor is somehow more imprinting than fake shooting-the-enemy, but also
that mopping a dirty floor is a detrimental activity.

Additionally, the game only glorifies household work to the extent that you
think it does: you do household chores to make your Sim happy, so that he can
advance his career, so that you can buy more stuff, so that your Sim is happy,
etc. You could interpret this as a game that glorifies housework, but it also
glorifies consumerism, hedonism, and career ambition.

Or you can play it for other reasons entirely -- like to observe the character
interactions. (When I played it, it was mostly to build interesting houses...)

------
trafficlight
No game should be banned. Period.

Just as no book or movie or song should be banned.

------
kfrench581
Not very convincing. You're going to have to provide extraordinary evidence to
support such an extraordinary claim. You've only repeated one of the critiques
of the game, which was actually much worse in the original Sims game. So in a
way, they've already addressed the issue you have with it.

------
wmf
Heck, let's just ban employment and force everyone to be an entrepreneur!

------
jrockway
HN is not your personal blog.

